# Ipad volé



## LyraKa (2 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

Je ne sais pas si je poste au bon endroit mais je tente, dite-moi si ça ne va pas !

Voilà mon souci : hier soir, je me suis fait cambrioler et les voleurs m'ont embarqué mon Iphone et mon Ipad 1 wifi 

Pour l'Iphone, j'ai suspendu la ligne et je vais chez Orange samedi, j'imagine que ça suffit.

C'est pour l'Ipad que je m'interroge :
Il se synchronisait automatiquement via MobileMe et récupérait mes mails (@me.com) instantanément.
Pour que les voleurs ne puissent pas avoir accès à mes nouveaux mails, j'ai décoché sur mon Imac la case "synchroniser avec MobileMe" dans les Préf système. Mais j'imagine que ça ne suffit pas...  Et puis, ils peuvent toujours accéder à mes anciens mails non effacés...

En gros ma question est : que dois-je / puis-je faire pour être sure qu'ils ne peuvent pas recevoir mes mails ?
Qu'y a-t-il d'autre à faire ?
Je suis un peu perdue et paniquée... 

 J'avais aussi l'app MyPad pour accéder à Facebook (qui se connectait aussi automatiquement sur mon compte FB mais là, de FB même, j'ai pu refuser l'accès de l'appli. Et puis j'ai changé le mot de passe. J'espère que ça suffit...

Si vous avez des réponses à m'apporter, je prends toutes les suggestions... :rose:

Merci !


----------



## Bibuu_ (2 Novembre 2011)

Y'a pas "Localiser mon ...." sur iPad? Parce que si tu l'as configuré, tu sais le bloqué à distance, voir où il est et afficher un message dessus (du genre: Messieurs les voleurs, pouvez-vous me rendre mon iPad svp?" xD)


----------



## LyraKa (2 Novembre 2011)

En fait j'avais essayé à l'époque mais je crois que cette fonction n'est pas compatible avec le modèle Wifi car ça ne marchait pas (ce qui me semble logique ; pour fonctionner, je suppose qu'il faut qu'il soit 3G, non ?)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h49 ----------

Je viens de voir ça sur le site Apple :

_"Votre appareil iOS apparaît ainsi dans iTunes à chaque fois quil se trouve sur le même réseau que lordinateur, et vous pouvez donc le synchroniser. Votre appareil iOS se synchronise automatiquement si les conditions suivantes sont remplies :
Votre appareil iOS est branché à une source dalimentation.
*iTunes est ouvert sur votre ordinateur.*
*Votre appareil iOS se trouve sur le même réseau Wi-Fi que lordinateur*."
_

Mais moi, mes signets et mes contacts se synchronisaient même quand Itunes n'était pas ouvert ! Et même, pour l'Iphone, quand j'étais loin de chez moi !

*Grrr Mais comment fait-on donc pour "déconnecter" un appareil ios de son compte Mobile Me quand on n'a pas l'appareil en question ?*


----------



## Madalvée (2 Novembre 2011)

Il n'y a pas un système de mots de passe comme sur l'iphone ? Il aurait fallu l'activer.


----------



## tomahawkcochise (4 Novembre 2011)

si il n'y a pas de mot de passe pour ouvrir l'ipad c'est cuit... mais bon, d'une manière générale, les voleurs ne passent pas leur temps à scruter les documents d'une machine... ils l'effacent et puis c'est tout.

si tu peux changer de compte Itunes (identifiant apple) et mobile me : fais-le


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (4 Novembre 2011)

Une seule solution : change tous tes mots de passes et c'est tout


----------



## LyraKa (5 Novembre 2011)

iphoneaccessoire a dit:


> Une seule solution : change tous tes mots de passes et c'est tout



Oui, c'est ce que j'ai fini par faire...

Merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h13 ----------




tomahawkcochise a dit:


> si il n'y a pas de mot de passe pour ouvrir l'ipad c'est cuit... mais bon, d'une manière générale, les voleurs ne passent pas leur temps à scruter les documents d'une machine... ils l'effacent et puis c'est tout.
> 
> si tu peux changer de compte Itunes (identifiant apple) et mobile me : fais-le



Oui, j'espère qu'ils ont déjà tout effacé


----------



## steinway59 (8 Novembre 2011)

la manipulation est très simple

tu te connectes depuis un autre iphone, un autre ipad, ou un mac ou pc tout simplement, à mobile me
tu rentres ton identifiant et mot de passe
il va te localiser ton ipad (même s'il n'est que wifi) et tu pourras soit l'effacer (mais alors pas moyen de le retrouver), le pister, afficher un message dessus, ou le bloquer.

le mieux étant de le localiser d'abord et le bloquer ensuite.
voilà


----------



## Azergoth (9 Décembre 2011)

Tiens, je rebondis sur ce post pour poser une question:

j'ai bien activé "localiser mon iPad" sur mon iPad, mais ou faut il aller (dans iTunes quelque part?) pour le localiser en cas de perte?


----------



## LyraKa (9 Décembre 2011)

Sur le site ICloud, non ?


----------



## Azergoth (9 Décembre 2011)

LyraKa a dit:


> Sur le site ICloud, non ?



Juste!! merci


----------

